# physical testing?? ¿ ¿



## tykotyko (14 Nov 2005)

after many unsuccessfull atempts with the search function, i have a few unanswered questions for the people who"recently" have done the physical testing. My first question is, what is the step test? i was told by my recruiter that i will be doing a 2400m run, but then it was changed to the "step test" . my other question is, when you are doing sit-ups, will you have somthing holding down your feet to make it easyer? or are you on your own with them.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Nov 2005)

Then you didn't look far enough and turn the stupid blue font off.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103978.html#msg103978


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Nov 2005)

Step Test:-  you will be taken, blindfolded in an unmarked van, to a public building with many steps outside.  You will then perform a scene from "Rocky" complete with victory dance at the top.  You will be rated on flair, style, and "Yo, Adrienne" imitation.
Sit ups:-  You will perform as many sit ups as possible, with your head and shoulders extending out over a pit full of Black Mambas.  You must do situps until utter exhaustion. When you can not complete another rep, you will obviously succumb to the snakes.  If you achieve the minimum, antivenom will be administered, and you will be good to go. Fail, and your corpse will be found in dumpster behind a convenient Dairy Queen.  Hope this helps...


----------



## buddyhfx (14 Nov 2005)

Ouchhh!!! my eyes............. 8) 8) 
Anyway on a serious note:
When you do your physical test, especially the sit-up's, not only do you have one person holding your feet (usually a redhair) but you also have a blond woman holding your neck straight and a brunette supporting your lower back and once you're done, there's 2 Sweedish massage therapists awaiting your orders just to make sure you get treated like a real man. If your unlucky, you might hand up watching a lesbian show.......... Good Luck for when you join the ''Taj Mahal''

Cheers...


----------



## Hansol (15 Nov 2005)

i'm with whats-his-name. I did a search of as many possible combinations of "sit up, sit-up, situp, situps, sit-ups," and couldn't get any results, and I too was pondering this. So rather than hearing a long winded schpeal about black mamba vipers and sexy red-heads, does anyone have a straight yes/no on whether someone holds your feet? or the specific thread where i can find this, rather than the generic FAQ? cheers -Cameron


----------



## yorugua (15 Nov 2005)

I too searched, before my testing, for information on whether or not they hold your feet down.   It was mentioned in one thread, but I don't remember where.   The simple answer is yes someone does hold your feet down.   The step test is mentioned and indeed described in detail in several threads.


----------



## ThatsLife (15 Nov 2005)

tykotyko said:
			
		

> after many unsuccessfull atempts with the search function, i have a few unanswered questions for the people who"recently" have done the physical testing. My first question is, what is the step test? i was told by my recruiter that i will be doing a 2400m run, but then it was changed to the "step test" . my other question is, when you are doing sit-ups, will you have somthing holding down your feet to make it easyer? or are you on your own with them.




I almost had a seizure.


And to answer your question. Yes, somebody holds down your feet. If you're taking your physical in Vancouver, you'll have a mighty fine woman holding you down  ^-^ ...atleast I did.


----------



## Hansol (15 Nov 2005)

lol, well thanks very much gents. I think thats the first straight answer i've got in a long time. Much obliged.

And no, no fine west coast women for me. I'm out in Calgary. Cheers -Cameron


----------



## tykotyko (15 Nov 2005)

ThatsLife said:
			
		

> . If you're taking your physical in Vancouver, you'll have a mighty fine woman holding you down



thanks guys, tomorrow. oh man i got to do all my testing then. im so excited.


----------



## HOLMES_J (16 Nov 2005)

Hey

     I have done the Phyisical Fitness test twice; once in 2002  for militia co-op and once last week for the Regular Forces. The "step tets" is a simple measurement of your heart rate and VO2max (basically how good your cardio is). What happens is a tape is played and you have to step to a beat. Everyone starts at level four. You step for 3 minutes at a time (per level) and at the end of three minutes your heart rate is measured. Based on that measurement you will be asked to either 1; stop and sit down OR 2; advance to the next level. Dont worry, you only have to go up modified steps and it is basically only two steps high.
   And yes you will have another candidate as a partner who will hold your feet for sit-ups.

Good Luck

HOLMES


----------



## projectile (16 Nov 2005)

i saw on the video that he was wearing shorts when doing the situps, can we wear track pants, because I have really hairy legs


----------



## BSmith12 (16 Nov 2005)

projectile said:
			
		

> i saw on the video that he was wearing shorts when doing the situps, can we wear track pants, because *I have really hairy legs*


I hear you on that one, buddy! :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (16 Nov 2005)

Well guys....there are several options, all approved by Health Canada and within CF Policies.  You can shave.  You can Wax.  You can wear Track Pants.


----------



## BSmith12 (16 Nov 2005)

Praise be to Health Canada and those CF Policies.  ^-^


----------



## midgetcop (16 Nov 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Yes, your feet are held.



Man. Talk about making them easy.


----------



## tykotyko (16 Nov 2005)

HEY  everyone, i just got home from the cfrc in vancouver. the physical testing in my opinion was quite simple. but beware of the hand grip. its harder than it seems i sure am glad i used that metal spring dewhicky to practice building up muscle in my forearm


----------



## twistidnick (17 Nov 2005)

ok someone answer me this. i have been told 3 diffrent things for PT only 2400mrun / only step test / or both which is it 
 Nick


----------



## muskrat89 (17 Nov 2005)

OMFG - now I know why I stay away from the recruiting section....

Hairy legs?/ Are you serious?  ???

New Recruit - If you're not sure, a) Call the recruiter and ask or b) Prepare for all of them, and skate through regardless


----------



## alexpb (17 Nov 2005)

Oh man, if you are embarassed about wearing shorts because you have hairy legs...

...what exactly are you going to do in BMQ when you have to shower with everyone else? Wear track pants in there too? haha.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Nov 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> ...what exactly are you going to do in BMQ when you have to shower with everyone else? Wear track pants in there too? haha.


Some would look at that as a cheap way of doing laundry.     ;D

You are right though.   If you are worried about your hairy legs showing in PT, what are you going to do when it comes to hit the Showers and you only have fifteen minutes or less?

If you don't learn now, then a P Med Tech may have to take you into a Shower later and teach you..... It has been done many times in the Past and will continue to be done.


----------



## acclenticularis (17 Nov 2005)

PT Test - http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx

This is the link to the recruiting website section for the test.  There are videos and a PDF document with reams of information.  I honestly don't know how we managed when I got in initially ('87).  I was told at the interview that I would have to do situps, pushups, handgrip assessment, etc.  I even vaguely remember having to bench a certain weight (although in my old age, my memory might be faulty).  It never occurred to me to worry about the test, I was more concerned about how fit I would actually be for Basic.  I have adopted the same attitude again.  Being sleep deprived and constantly pushing to do one's best from 0500 - 1100 takes a toll.  If you can only manage the minimum in a sedentary civilian life, good luck on BMQ or IAP/BOTC whatever the case may be.  Stop fretting, use the resources the CF supplies, when in doubt ... call the recruiting centre, *just do it*.  I cannot imagine the basket cases that arrive in St. Jean due to all of this worrying about PT, leg hair, failure rates, yelling, etc.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (17 Nov 2005)

NewRecruit-21svc said:
			
		

> ok someone answer me this. i have been told 3 diffrent things for PT only 2400mrun / only step test / or both which is it
> Nick



Do a search. It's been answered zillions of times. 

On my test, not that long ago, we just did the step test. You were supposed to measure your readiness for the step test by doing the 2.4 k run on your own.

I also didn't know this website existed when I was applying to join, and just took everything as it went. (And boy oh boy were there a few surprises on my basic.) I can just see what some of these people would do if this site wasn't here...bombarding recruiters with questions about what to do about their hairy legs...


----------



## twistidnick (17 Nov 2005)

i did do a search and i came up with those three answers. thats why i asked agian. i go for my interview on the 23 Nov so i will just ask the recruiter then. and i have been trying to do a work out regiment every day but i berly have enough time to shat some days... lol  thanx for the imput guys
Nick


----------



## kincanucks (17 Nov 2005)

You do the freaking step test for the CF applicant physical fitness test.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (18 Nov 2005)

Yeah and that's another thing, don't you guys get a whole bunch of handouts when you go to the recruiting office, ones which not only give you info about trades you're applying for, but also ones that tell you about how to prepare for the various application tests and stuff? 

Reading...it's a great skill. Use it.


----------



## BSmith12 (18 Nov 2005)

You guys are taking me way too seriously, I was kidding about the track pants.  :


----------



## twistidnick (18 Nov 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> Yeah and that's another thing, don't you guys get a whole bunch of handouts when you go to the recruiting office, ones which not only give you info about trades you're applying for, but also ones that tell you about how to prepare for the various application tests and stuff?
> 
> Reading...it's a great skill. Use it.



i didn't receive a bunch of handouts i received a little disc about pt and it was pretty uninformative. i wasn't expecting everyone to get so bent our of shape. but any ways thanks kincanucks for a straight answer

 Nick


----------



## army girl/army wife (18 Nov 2005)

ok someone answer me this. i have been told 3 diffrent things for PT only 2400mrun / only step test / or both which is it 
 Nick

It depends on where you are tested, I had to do the shuttle run, or call it the 2400m run. The shuttle run is pretty simple, under 35 years for males is level 6.5 I believe. Just pace yourself and don't outrun the beeps. Usually one of the PSP staff will run it with you.  Followed by as many sit ups as you can ( do over 30 and you should be good) in 1 or 2 mins, I forget which, with someone holding your feet, not sure how many you need there. Then push ups, without stopping. Thumbs under your shoulders, body perfectly straight, and when you go down your arms must be at parallel to the floor. I know guys under 35 years need 19 push ups. Followed by the handgrip. Make sure you adjust the handgrip properly, people usually fail that when they do not adjust the grip to their hand properly.One part should be on the pad of your hand and the other side should be just above your second knuckle.  Hope this helps.    And guys if I have any info wrong for the male standard I'll say sorry in advance.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Nov 2005)

_It depends on where you are tested_

CF applicants (directly off the street) will do the following without exception:

Step test
Pushups
Situps
Hand Grip.

If you were an applicant and did the MSR then you were incorrectly tested.


----------



## rjs (6 Jun 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you don't learn now, then a P Med Tech may have to take you into a Shower later and teach you..... It has been done many times in the Past and will continue to be done.



what exactly are they gonna show you in the shower? I find this whole line of questioning rather amusing but I'm curious to know what you're referring to with that statement.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2006)

rjs said:
			
		

> what exactly are they gonna show you in the shower? I find this whole line of questioning rather amusing but I'm curious to know what you're referring to with that statement.


They will physically show you how to wash yourself.  They will use EDI to do it.

Next Question?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2006)

I know you are asking......"What is EDI?"

EDI:

Explain;

Demonstrate; and 

Imitate.

It is an Instructional Technique used in Methods of Instruction.   

You'll learn more about EDI on your PLQ Crse. (If you survive that long.)  

 ;D


----------

